# Which Animal crossing game is better



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 10, 2008)

its the battle of world


----------



## Nate (Nov 10, 2008)

i would null vote if i could.

they're both good.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 10, 2008)

the original by far


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 10, 2008)

I like the GameCube one better, but probably because I'm not exactly a fan of handheld games


----------



## KingKombat (Nov 10, 2008)

can you add an option for both plz?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 10, 2008)

KingKombat said:
			
		

> can you add an option for both plz?


THE USERS HAVE SPOKEN i have added BOTH now


----------



## Micah (Nov 10, 2008)

GCN.


----------



## KingKombat (Nov 10, 2008)

both games are just great.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 10, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> I like the GameCube one better, but probably because I'm not exactly a fan of handheld games


agreed im not a fan of handhelds but i'm not saying i hate them


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 10, 2008)

now you have two polls


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 10, 2008)

DS. I liked going online with friends.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 11, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> now you have two polls


well vote for the one at the bottom and i dont know how to get rid of one of them


----------



## Blue Cup (Nov 11, 2008)

Population Growing easily. I pawned Wild World off about six months after buying it since it failed to duplicate the AC feeling(which being on a handheld is to blame)


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 11, 2008)

Tom said:
			
		

> DS. I liked going online with friends.


Agreed.


----------



## VantagE (Nov 11, 2008)

GC AC pwns WW!


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 12, 2008)

*The gamecube one. Forever. Unless, AC:CF can knock me out of my coffee cup.  :yay:  *


----------



## Tyler (Nov 12, 2008)

Sorry, I accidentally deleted the poll.....

Regardless, both games are equally good and they're differences are subtle.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 12, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Sorry, I accidentally deleted the poll.....
> 
> Regardless, both games are equally good and they're differences are subtle.


 :ermm: *sad face* lol nice going ODD... 

UPDATE: I fixed it


----------



## Thunder13 (Nov 12, 2008)

I personally like gc version because of all the holidays you could participate in


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 12, 2008)

Thunder13 said:
			
		

> I personally like gc version because of all the holidays you could participate in


very true they got rid of alot in WW some really good ones too  :gyroidmad:


----------



## frostyfuz (Nov 12, 2008)

The Nintendo 64 version.

..oh yes, I went there. =p
No really, the original kept me interested a lot longer than the Wild World. And the addition of holidays made me happy, and most definitely the music was better.
I still want more bg music options for City Folk when it comes out. Maybe they'll give us some through downloadable content.


----------



## Gaminger (Nov 13, 2008)

It was difrent, way bigger and far more appealing. And the holidays and special events were far more intresting, you could get a lot of cool sets from those. Caracters like Wendell had a purpouse. Plating trees and the stuff was easier and looked better... well, it was difrent. I'm not sure but the DS version was a big redesign from the N64 version, it was like a new art dirction or something. If you look at the first animal crossing ds screens known it looked almost exactly like the Gamecube version, i bet it was the Gamecube (more likely the n64 version) running on the DS. They were experimenting, until they thought it would be better to change some things, probably even to acomodate to the DS's limited capacities.

And the Wii version will take the best out of both versions i guess. Holidays are back as you have seen and some new ones have been added.


----------



## nintendofan510 (Nov 13, 2008)

gc version, i love that nostalgic feeling, which acww will probably get when accf comes out


----------



## MitchHanson (Nov 13, 2008)

GC version ftw


----------



## Cottonball (Nov 13, 2008)

totally Acww


----------



## Zephent (Nov 13, 2008)

Original, In fact im looking forward to City folk because of how much it looks like GC, I may only buddy select people to keep its nostalgia factor.


----------



## MitchHanson (Nov 13, 2008)

Well CF should beat GCN and WW combined!


----------



## AC guy (Nov 13, 2008)

GC way better cause the  NES was there and was a minigame but when WW came out there was only walk around and wi-fi WW wasnt as great as the first 1


----------



## ZAR (Nov 13, 2008)

Galen said:
			
		

> Well CF should beat GCN and WW combined!


Hopefully it will. I want an AC game that's better then the near perfect AC:GC. AC:WW didn't meet that standered. City Folk will beat WW easily though.  ^_^


----------



## JJH (Nov 13, 2008)

That's really hard for me.

As far as gameplay aspects go, I prefer GCN. It had better holidays, events, and just general aspects of the town. 

But I still like Wild World, for the reason that a lot of people don't; it's a hand held. I don't have to sit down in front of a TV to play, I can play in the car on a three hour long drive, lying in bed at 2 A.M. when I can't sleep, pretty much anywhere I choose. For the most part.

But in the end, I'd have to say GCN. If you could take the GCN game, downsize it to a DS game, but keep everything the same,  (Obviously, graphics and whatnot may have to be lessened a bit. Or not. I don't know.) you'd have one amazing Animal Crossing. On the other hand, make Wild World a Gamecube game, and you really wouldn't get much more out of it.

But that's all just my opinion.


----------



## Bee (Nov 14, 2008)

Definitely the GCN one. Better holidays, better characters, better music. Eh.


----------



## Away236 (Nov 18, 2008)

city folk one..lol


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 19, 2008)

Wild World is fun when your bored or on the go but ive put more time into GC by far


----------



## Khengi (Nov 19, 2008)

Both are good, but AC GCN has that nostalgia on me big time. Kinda like Pokemon Silver. Had that gave for more than 8 years.


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 23, 2008)

I haven't played city folk, but I think the first one will always be better. =]


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 23, 2008)

city folk it combines both great games into one


----------



## SuperAnthony (Nov 23, 2008)

I like ACWW alot, a big step in Animal Crossing, but then again, ACWW didnt hold onto some cool stuff that the first one had. So i like both.


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Nov 24, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> But I still like Wild World, for the reason that a lot of people don't; it's a hand held. I don't have to sit down in front of a TV to play, I can play in the car on a three hour long drive, lying in bed at 2 A.M. when I can't sleep, pretty much anywhere I choose. For the most part.


this is exactly how i feel.  i was able to play WW for a whole year for this reason. vacations, etc. when i didn't have access to a TV/GC.

i did miss GC holidays though.


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Nov 24, 2008)

Bee said:
			
		

> Definitely the GCN one. Better holidays, better characters, better music. Eh.


ahh i forgot about the music too... far superior.


----------



## Tola (Nov 24, 2008)

Who the heck voted for anything BUT the first game?  It's ten times better.  Not only was its music many times better composed, but it was better to listen to.  There were more villagers able to be fitted in your town, HOLIDAYS were HUGE - they added a vivid life and wholesomeness to the game which Wild World completely and utterly neglected.  Flat world was better than the rolling log in many cases.  Money trees were GOLD.  Acres.  NES games.  The four houses were cozily tucked in the same acre.  Police Station.  Train (more quaint).  

And to top it off, it was the first of its kind.


----------



## sidorak19 (Nov 24, 2008)

Tola I agree even though I didn't own the first game. As soon as I got WW I was excited, but then I Iearnt of all the extra cool thing in the GC version. WW is still a great game, but they should have added more holidays, and kept some of the design from GC.


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 24, 2008)

Tola said:
			
		

> Who the heck voted for anything BUT the first game


I did, problem?


----------



## Tola (Nov 24, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tola said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's an awful game.  Good luck with that bad taste.

I can't imagine what you'd like more about it.  The hair salon?  I'm really not following.


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 24, 2008)

Tola said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The portability, the fact you can wifi and that I never really liked anything about the Gamecube in the first place, plus a few other things.

Again, you're suggesting that if a persons opinion isn't the same as yours that it's wrong, grow up.


----------



## Tola (Nov 24, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tola said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Portability?  Who needs a game to be portable?  People who go to work and school? RIGHT.  This isn't Pokemon.

The wi-fi isn't very worth it.  You don't even need reviews to guide you through that one.  The sensation ends quite quickly.  It's barely worth the tragedy.

I'm not suggesting anything except that you have bad taste in games.  Your over-sensitivity and self-righteous behavior is causing you to make general assumptions.  So because I am telling you that your opinion is bad, it automatically means that I am forcing upon you my own opinion?  No, I can tell someone something they don't want to hear without my forcing my opinion down his throat.  It's called speaking your mind.


----------



## raider2338 (Nov 24, 2008)

DS: wi-fi+portable+touch=awesome


----------



## Tola (Nov 25, 2008)

GC: Good music + holidays + big screen + first of its kind = more awesome.


----------

